# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Qurantine for amano and cherry red shrimps???



## Maxmillion (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi, just wanted to say thanks first to all that reply, and that this forum has been great with info and tips from other green thumb aqurists. I just purchased 10 amanos and 3 cherries from my lfs, and have them all by themsevles in a 20h which is my qurantine for new arrivals. The water parameters are fine and this tank is heavily planted with co2 at 1bps and 55w of pc lighting. This is my first time with shrimp and was wondering about qurantine, tips and also if anyone adds iodine for them? I had heard a drop or two, or so many milliters once a month????? Everyone seems fine amanos were snacking on shrimp pellets after releasing them (how ironic), could only find 1 cherry eating algae on the driftwood. I plan to release them into my 55 in the long run where there is plenty of algae for them. Just wanted to say anyone hesitating on switching from diy co2 to high pressure,GO FOR IT, you won't be sorry just get good equipment, I can't believe I waited so long.
thanks again.


----------



## Maxmillion (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi, just wanted to say thanks first to all that reply, and that this forum has been great with info and tips from other green thumb aqurists. I just purchased 10 amanos and 3 cherries from my lfs, and have them all by themsevles in a 20h which is my qurantine for new arrivals. The water parameters are fine and this tank is heavily planted with co2 at 1bps and 55w of pc lighting. This is my first time with shrimp and was wondering about qurantine, tips and also if anyone adds iodine for them? I had heard a drop or two, or so many milliters once a month????? Everyone seems fine amanos were snacking on shrimp pellets after releasing them (how ironic), could only find 1 cherry eating algae on the driftwood. I plan to release them into my 55 in the long run where there is plenty of algae for them. Just wanted to say anyone hesitating on switching from diy co2 to high pressure,GO FOR IT, you won't be sorry just get good equipment, I can't believe I waited so long.
thanks again.


----------



## rssjsb (Sep 8, 2003)

Your post is encouraging. I just took the plunge on a pressurized CO2 system, which I'm installing this weekend.

I don't have any insight into the iodine dosage thing, but am interested as well. I've got four amanos and 2 cherry shrimps in a 5.5 gallon that I'd like to transfer to my new 40. I'm wondering if people dose iodine in a community setup and if it has any effect on plants or other fish.


----------



## Rekab (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi, I have a few tips for what their worth. Go easy on dosing k S04, C02 and trace elements with too much copper. I lost a few when i was a bit to eager with the fertiliser. I keep the CO2 around 15-20 mg/lt and the shrimp seem very happy


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I do add reef iodide to my shrimp tank, just a couple of drops twice a week (once after water change and once mid week).


----------

